# MECA 2X - Tulare Outlets Sound &amp;amp; Show 2 - SQ &amp;amp; Show and Shine - Feb. 25, 2017



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*MECA 2X - Tulare Outlets Sound &amp;amp; Show 2 - SQ &amp;amp; Show and Shine - Feb. 25, 2017*

MECA will be offering a 2X SQL and Show & Shine event on Saturday, February 25 at the Tulare Outlet Center

*Where:*
Tulare Outlet Center
1407 Retherford Street
Tulare, CA 93274


*When:*
Saturday, February 25, 2017: 9:30am - 5pm











*Facebook event invite here:*

https://www.facebook.com/events/309349312800095/


*Who's in?*


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: MECA 2X - Tulare Outlets Sound &amp;amp; Show 2 - SQ &amp;amp; Show and Shine - Feb. 25,*

I wish I could make. Got a family event I need to attend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: MECA 2X - Tulare Outlets Sound &amp;amp; Show 2 - SQ &amp;amp; Show and Shine - Feb. 25,*



Golden Ear said:


> I wish I could make. Got a family event I need to attend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Right, uh huh. You sure it's that you don't want Cat to go shopping at Coach again?


----------

